

The European Court of Justice Opts for Scattergun Censorship - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/05/hidden-in-plain-sight

======
yuhong
The end of this article is particularly interesting. And as it happens, this
happened just after Vic Gundotra was fired.

